# Lincoln - My Springer x Lurcher



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Couple of photo's as people have asked, they're a bit old now as he's now 15 weeks old and these were taken a little while back.




























(I think this should work... I'm not 100% sure though!)


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Only showing one photo and it's the one I already have as my profile one!!! Will try again another time!


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

The two that won't show.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Aww! he's sooo! scrummy! little sweet cheeks


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

He is cute


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Hes gorgeous


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

Gorgeous... Look at those 'butter wouldn't melt eyes'!!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

gorgous boy,
michelle x


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwww hes so cute


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Such a cutie!


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

niki said:


> Gorgeous... Look at those 'butter wouldn't melt eyes'!!


Lol!!! Butter does melt trust me!! He's lovely but can be an absolute nightmare trust me...

Not sure if this will show but it's a video of Linc when he discovered he could get out through the cat flap!!


----------

